# Indy z Diehlomov



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

First vet visit went great. 20lbs 10wks yikes


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

So cute! I love her colors!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Very cute pup, and those PAWS are huge!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks. Yes, huge paws, big bones. Ozzy was only 15lbs at this age. Indy will be a masculine female which I like.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

^^^I do too. What I _particularly _like is her calm, alert expression ("I'm just chilling here up on this table"). Impressive. I expect that you're going to have a lot of fun with her.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Puppy ears! She looks stunning. As Aly said, impressive.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

nice looking puppy


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone. New environment she is calm, alert and inquisitive. Familiar environment she is a beast. I do see her being sharp at this age. Now she had her second shots she can explore and hopefully her sharpness goes away.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sounds like a fun pup!! Very cute!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Always on alert mode.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What breeding is she from?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Iva/Dalja


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

What’s better for a place to socialize then the neighborhood bar. Indy did so well she passed out and no liquor involved.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Enjoying the holiday.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mud is frozen for now so Indy had a blast at the field.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Look how much she's grown already! Gorgeous photos and what a beauty she is.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Love the updates ?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks, I can’t believe how big she is in just 2 days shy of 3 weeks. She keeps getting darker and adult fur coming in on her back


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

She is stunning! Love her face


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cascade said:


> She is stunning! Love her face


 Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Baby shark Indy is 3 mo old. Such an angel/devil. We love her.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My what big paws I have. I swear her paws are getting bigger then her.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

17 weeks already. I’m guessing she will be a bigger female around 70-73lb girl when grown.


----------

